

Interface Wireframing With Fridge Magnets - jv2222
http://www.guimags.com/index.php?p=products_guimags_corporate&nav=nav_guimags

======
Semiapies
Interesting idea, but I've never tried anything more physical than doodles
when designing pages.

I'd be curious to hear from anyone who's used anything like this - or any sort
of props - for web design.

